# not $199



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Bedroom repaint I just finished. 

These are the before photos:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

These are the after photos. 

Walls were done in Para Ultra, trims in Private Estate, Window was refinished with custom tinted Lenmar Ultra Laq


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice looking room.

How is the private estate, I've been asking GP a bit about their premium line lately.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Nice looking room.
> 
> How is the private estate, I've been asking GP a bit about their premium line lately.


Private Estate is good stuff. Tough as nails, but their eggshell is too shiny for walls IMO. Flats are perfect for walls (where flat walls are desired) and great for ceilings - in fact it't the only flat i've found where backrolling isn't absolutely necessary because it levels itself well enough...though I do still backroll it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

$299?

Just kidding, it looks very nice. I love the deeper tone. That window is shnazzy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah man, looks REAL nice :thumbsup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Privite Estate but I do love the color. Nice improvement from the before picures. Just wondering why the trim around the window doesn't match the rest of the trim.....


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

painting247 said:


> I'm not familiar with Privite Estate but I do love the color. Nice improvement from the before picures. Just wondering why the trim around the window doesn't match the rest of the trim.....


The windows in this house are all stained woodwork. They weren't done very well by whoever did the original wood finishing and were a boring brown colour with a dead flat (and very rough) clear finish that didn't work with their new colours. I did the majority of this house last year and refinished all woodwork (all main windows, doors, sliders, pantry cabs etc) in a 'near solid' black lacquer. Every room in the house has these - it's a really nice feature!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

that room looks sweeeeet


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Great work! Looks sweet! By the way, since I brought up the $199 bedroom post, I will say my average bedroom re-paint is about $450 for walls only including paint, but I'm working on getting my prices up!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

salestrainer said:


> Great work! Looks sweet! By the way, since I brought up the $199 bedroom post, I will say my average bedroom re-paint is about $450 for walls only including paint, but I'm working on getting my prices up!


We are just busting your chops... don't take it to heart... ever see a roast? We roast the ones we love... not saying I "love" you but you get the jist.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

No problem, I got thick skin, lol!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks sweet Alec. :thumbsup:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow looks good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Room looks great. I gotta say I like your style Alec.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

As expected......Nice looking work Alec!!!:thumbup:


----------

